
Ask HN: How does Instagram or Twitter feed work engineering architecture wise? - abhimskywalker
Was just curious.
I remember reading a nice post on Instagram feed queues and sharding architecture, and the S3 issues they faced. But can&#x27;t find it anywhere on Google now.
Would be great if anyone could point to engineering architecture explanations of these at that scale.
======
byoung2
[http://highscalability.com/blog/2016/4/20/how-twitter-
handle...](http://highscalability.com/blog/2016/4/20/how-twitter-
handles-3000-images-per-second.html)

[http://highscalability.com/blog/2012/4/9/the-instagram-
archi...](http://highscalability.com/blog/2012/4/9/the-instagram-architecture-
facebook-bought-for-a-cool-billio.html)

~~~
abhimskywalker
Thanks!

